# Staleys Picture Thread



## Staley (Mar 14, 2008)

Well Here is just a few of my tarantulas.... but first I want to start with my Darling Cat.

Cheetah My cat is much cooler then yours. 

Ashes had her for close to 10 years.






My Versi Color Azar





A.Avic Mature Female






Check out my female suntigers Grill 






Thanks to breeding she has quite the ghetto booty.... She is making J-Lo Jealous






3" Female Fasciata






I have a lot more on the way.  Stay tuned till next time...

Staley


----------



## seanbond (Mar 14, 2008)

nice suntiger.


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you sure your fasciata is fasciata? Looks a bit like formosa to me...


----------



## Staley (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes I am sure. I wish it was a formosa.


----------



## Hendrik C. (Mar 14, 2008)

Could you please take some other pics of it?


----------



## _bob_ (Mar 14, 2008)

The banding points me into the direction of a P.formosa as well.

please refer to this ventral guide... http://www.froschlurche.de/Poecilotheria-ventral.jpg


----------



## Staley (Mar 19, 2008)

*P.Ornata Female*


----------



## tamjam69 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm scared to have a cat, I'm sure it will constantly be trying to eat the T's?  does yours pay any attention to them, that cat looks sooooo laid back.  L.M.A.O


----------



## Staley (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you. I am very very attached to my kitty. Even though she drives me nuts I love her.

P.Rufilata Female 











P. Fasciata Female  Again For those who wanted to see more pics


----------



## Staley (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are more

Chaco Golden Knee Female











Giant Pink Toe Adult Female
















P.Cancerides Adult female. I can actually handle this gal. I know I know. But its true.






A.Brocklehersti  adult female






A.Geniculata Juvie... One of my fav tarantulas






Still got loads more.

Stay Tuned


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 21, 2008)

nice variety :clap:


----------



## pinktoe23 (Mar 21, 2008)

Gorgeous ornata! and your cat seems evil!


----------



## AlainL (Mar 21, 2008)

Staley said:


> Thank you. I am very very attached to my kitty. Even though she drives me nuts I love her.
> 
> 
> P. Fasciata Female  Again For those who wanted to see more pics


Man, These are very weird color for a fasciata 

Nice t's btw


----------



## Staley (Mar 21, 2008)

Pinktoe- My cat is not evil she is old and needy lol.

python- Many people have told me that it looks like Formosa. I hope it is. It was a freebie that was supposed to be Fasciata so who knows.


----------



## jukahman (Mar 21, 2008)

You got some very nice T's...


----------



## Staley (Mar 21, 2008)

Singapore Blue  That I've had since it was 3rd instar.











A.Versicolor Female Premolt
















A.Versicolor Male Premolt 






















Enjoy more to come soon


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, your cat is very cute but you know I'm biased to my boy. Nice pics Staley. Your gettin much better with the camera. What kind of camera are you useing?


----------



## Staley (Mar 22, 2008)

A  toyota Camra. lol

Would you be interested in Breeding your cat with mine. I'll do a 50/50 with you. You send the male to me.

Thanks I love all my new Tarantulas and all my old tarantulas.   Thank you for the new Additions that you've given me for Free


----------



## Staley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ok ok Here is My Tarantula Room I know You All wanna See*

Before
















AFTER!@$!@$!@$ I still have a lot of labeling and sorting to do... but for now I am contempt. 













What You Think?


----------



## Staley (Mar 22, 2008)

Another few pics of my collection
The first image is of my bottom shelf. I took the towel off of my Irminia breeding tank and my Rufilata so you could see.
















Staley


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 22, 2008)

nice set up you have, that'll be me someday.


----------



## Staley (Mar 22, 2008)

jon.rothweiler said:


> nice set up you have, that'll be me someday.


Man if you've spent as much time and money on Tarantulas as I have... you deserve it. Keep it up your collection looks nice. Good starter.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 22, 2008)

i have a feeling that im going to start getting addicting. i think i already am.


----------



## Staley (Mar 23, 2008)

The Chances are you already are addicted. Just dont know it yet.

Staley


----------



## seanbond (Mar 23, 2008)

very organized! ill post pix of my room in a min. nice kollect!


----------



## Staley (Mar 23, 2008)

*Thanks *

Do you have your own thread Sean.


----------



## Raticus (Mar 24, 2008)

its about time you cleaned your room dork


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 24, 2008)

Staley said:


> P.Cancerides Adult female. I can actually handle this gal. I know I know. But its true.


very pretty, and yes I also handle mine occasionally, 
but my older female is a devil herself, very very agressive




Raticus said:


> its about time you cleaned your room dork


I suppose that was a friendly remark, 
sumthing about younger generation that love poke fun and calling names  
I still love to poke tho


----------



## Staley (Mar 24, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> very pretty, and yes I also handle mine occasionally,
> but my older female is a devil herself, very very agressive
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Raticus is my younger brother and it was a kind remark coming from him.


----------



## Staley (Mar 25, 2008)

*My Female Suntiger Laying An Eggsac Woot*


----------



## Becky (Mar 25, 2008)

What are the 2 breeding tanks? The ones on the bottom shelf? They're not even arboreal...??


----------



## Staley (Mar 26, 2008)

*Some new pics*

My New P.Pulcher Adult Female... Stunning


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 30, 2008)

Awsome pulcher Oyster. I can't wait for mine to start looking like that. Hopefully I'll have a male to send you after I breed my females. lol


----------



## WitchyGirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Versi color and Sing. Blue <3 my faves.


----------



## Staley (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks I love them both aswell. I like all my tarantulas


----------



## Tilted (Apr 7, 2008)

those are beautiful T's:clap: :clap:


----------



## Staley (Apr 7, 2008)

*My ornata female Molted.*


----------



## seanbond (Apr 7, 2008)

outrageous ornata!


----------



## Staley (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Sean


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 8, 2008)

:drool: Wow I love the candy purple color on your ornata also. If she doesn’t have a name yet Candy might be appropriate   That’s a great pic of a stunning spider!!!!


----------



## Staley (Apr 19, 2008)

*Not Quite Pictures But...*

How To Package Slings
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G0jz0vg1C44&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G0jz0vg1C44&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
How To Package Large Tarantulas
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_jHv0E8Q6Y&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_jHv0E8Q6Y&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 19, 2008)

Your T's should hook up with mine.


----------

